# Connor Murphy: "I fucked 3 girls a day" - no he is crying (the ultimate hormonal profile blackpill)



## Chico Chicowski (May 9, 2020)

"I used to be happy as a kid"

JfL if you believe that with incel genetic you gonna be happy in long-term

u can get dopamine rush through sex, some will get some kind of validation
but there 2 major tragedies in life - 1 is not getting what you want and 2nd is getting what u want


----------



## Amnesia (May 9, 2020)

hedonistic treadmill is real


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (May 9, 2020)

Are we supposed to feel sorry for him?


----------



## Greeicy (May 9, 2020)

Boohoo my dopamine receptors are fried from being a Chad.


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 9, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> "I used to be happy as a kid"
> 
> JfL if you believe that with incel genetic you gonna be happy in long-term
> 
> ...










I’m so happy, this brings me great joy. This subhuman rat is finally falling off and returning to his natural state of being genetic trash. I’m so happy he’s feeling pain after all the flexing and bragging he did for years

I hope worse comes, I hope this isn’t the end of the rollercoaster of pain he goes through. Him getting cancer would be a nice and fitting cherry Ontop for him


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 9, 2020)

RIP


----------



## her (May 9, 2020)

Did he rope after this video?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 9, 2020)

her said:


> Did he rope after this video?


most likely 
he said at the end his adress and that everyone could come in his bathroom but not earlier than 30 minutes so they can see what "happiness" is really like


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 9, 2020)

her said:


> Did he rope after this video?


I really think he did. Check his Instagram


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 9, 2020)

The effects of norwooding


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> hedonistic treadmill is real



Yup, that's why having a religion or religeous values are so important imo


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 9, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> Yup, that's why having a religion or religeous values are so important imo


here comes some faggot calling it retarded


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 9, 2020)

dont know who it is but from the sounds of it he will rope soon


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 9, 2020)

Its over for him. The norwoodpill is too ruthless even chad can handle it


----------



## Pretty (May 9, 2020)

Wtf some of u niggas are sick u really care that this nigga is crying some of u are some utter incels


----------



## skinmaxxer (May 9, 2020)

mentally weak


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

It's over for this balding chad, norwood reaper comes in when you don't expect it the most. His glory days are gone and he is gonna be outperformed by the newer generation and the cycle continues. This cycle is brutal and ruthless, it shows no mercy to a being or a animal. You have to either act now or begone in the grasp of time


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> It's over for this balding chad, norwood reaper comes in when you don't expect it the most. His glory days are gone and he is gonna be outperformed by the newer generation and the cycle continues. This cycle is brutal and ruthless, it shows no mercy to a being or a animal. You have to either act now or begone in the grasp of time
> 
> View attachment 398532


That new generation is me 😈


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (May 9, 2020)

He needs to visit Gandy


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> That new generation is me 😈


Just wait for my roidmaxxing after lockdown ends


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Just wait for my roidmaxxing after lockdown ends


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 9, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Wtf some of u niggas are sick u really care that this nigga is crying some of u are some utter incels


before starting to gymcel I was watching his videos
obviously I didnt become a giga slayer but it was still better than rotting at home 24/7
I find it sad how low he has fallen


----------



## lookismfugee (May 9, 2020)

probably crying at gandys feet already


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> It's over for this balding chad, norwood reaper comes in when you don't expect it the most. His glory days are gone and he is gonna be outperformed by the newer generation and the cycle continues. This cycle is brutal and ruthless, it shows no mercy to a being or a animal. You have to either act now or begone in the grasp of time
> 
> View attachment 398532


u smoked that good shit didnt u


----------



## Greeicy (May 9, 2020)

Had to drop a nuclear blackpill on him


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 9, 2020)

Hormones and neurotransmitters = everything


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 9, 2020)

He should kill himself. Imagine having this life and still being 'unhappy'.


Anyways all of this shit is fake anyways. Imagine 'wanting' to kill yourself but having to make a youtube vid about it first. It's obvious he can't handle not being relevant anymore in this corona time so he's found some new way to fish for attention.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He should kill himself. Imagine having this life and still being 'unhappy'.
> 
> 
> Anyways all of this shit is fake anyways. Imagine 'wanting' to kill yourself but having to make a youtube vid about it first. It's obvious he can't handle not being relevant anymore in this corona time so he's found some new way to fish for attention.



I am pretty sure Connor will rope, even etika did a video of him crying and breaking down before he committed suicide. This mental illness is not a simple thing about looks and dopmaine


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> I am pretty sure Connor will rope, even etika did a video of him crying and breaking down before he committed suicide. This mental illness is not a simple thing about looks and dopmaine


It's not black/white ofcourse. If connor was abused as a kid or some shit then yeah sure. Of if he's some genetic outlier with shit mental genes. 
But even then, being good-looking but being a victim of abuse is still better than being ugly and a victim lmao. He would've been rotting on incels.is if not for his looks then.


----------



## Zyzzcel (May 9, 2020)

Holy shit wtf


----------



## godlikesz (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> I am pretty sure Connor will rope, even etika did a video of him crying and breaking down before he committed suicide. This mental illness is not a simple thing about looks and dopmaine


acting


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 9, 2020)

I don’t give a fuck about his ‘suffering’
It’s just another ploy to get attention. Fuck this balding cuck


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 9, 2020)

Video is too long. What does he say?

Also hes most likely attention whoring. Fuck this piece of shit dude. He is so mentally weak he can't go on without any kind of attention. Fuck this guy. He has it all and even that isn't enough for him. I didnt watch the video tho so.


----------



## currycelincurryland (May 9, 2020)

Where is all that cockiness when he was brutally mogging that poor gook in front of a noodlewhore.?The curse of the gook got him at last.


----------



## rawdogprince (May 9, 2020)

Brett MAverick is talking about it on his IG. HE came to his house and he's gone.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 9, 2020)

I have watched the full vid.
He goes on rambling how he found happiness but his parents cant grasp it or some shit.
Anyway hes awake for 6days straight or so

Maybe he did psychedelics and roid depression hit him same time or some shit


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 9, 2020)

He has most likely roped


currycelincurryland said:


> Where is all that cockiness when he was brutally mogging that poor gook in front of a noodlewhore.?The curse of the gook got him at last.


Link???


----------



## rawdogprince (May 9, 2020)

honestly makes me want to try shrooms/lsd/dmt.


----------



## DidntRead (May 9, 2020)

*Womb * to *Tomb*
Quite literally


----------



## Magnesium (May 9, 2020)

What happen to this guy? is that because of norwood reaper?


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 9, 2020)

Magnesium said:


> What happen to this guy? is that because of norwood reaper?


roid depression and probably did psychedelics.
not a good combo if you have no experience with drugs


rawdogprince said:


> honestly makes me want to try shrooms/lsd/dmt.


I recommend low dose shrooms for the first time.
I would not recommend LSD as a first because it kicks quite hard and lasts pretty long.
DMT was weird, the taste of burnt tyres was way too distracting


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (May 9, 2020)

Can an english cell resume the video please ?
I think he got a depression after stopping roids


----------



## Davidjolski (May 9, 2020)

Only pajeetcels would fall for his shitty acting cope


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (May 9, 2020)

If he fucked 3 girls a day he deserved to die


----------



## SMVbender (May 9, 2020)

i watched his last videos. as far as i get it he took a psychedelics couple of weeks ago and now thinks he is enlightened.

it is something named ayauchasca, as he said one of his video.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 9, 2020)

I sort of get what he is saying although he should be keeping all this to himself....He obviously took a high dose of LSD or some shit and realized that what he considered happiness was not happiness at all. You can’t convince people of shit when it comes to these kinds of things since every experience is subjective and personal. He probably had a bad trip and didn’t like what he saw in himself and the world and is trying to change. But he is trying to change others too which is not good...some shit you need to be prepared for before u take it and you can’t act out like this afterwards smh.


SMVbender said:


> i watched his last videos. as far as i get it he took a psychedelics couple of weeks ago and now thinks he is enlightened.
> 
> it is something named ayauchasca, as he said one of his video.


Jfl cannot believe anyone would take ayahuasca/dmt without extensive experience in psychedelics and an altered state of consciousness. He was in way over his head and he can’t handle the truth, the raw unfiltered truth.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 9, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> I sort of get what he is saying although he should be keeping all this to himself....He obviously took a high dose of LSD or some shit and realized that what he considered happiness was not happiness at all. You can’t convince people of shit when it comes to these kinds of things since every experience is subjective and personal. He probably had a bad trip and didn’t like what he saw in himself and the world and is trying to change. But he is trying to change others too which is not good...some shit you need to be prepared for before u take it and you can’t act out like this afterwards smh.
> 
> Jfl cannot believe anyone would take ayahuasca/dmt without extensive experience in psychedelics and an altered state of consciousness. He was in way over his head and he can’t handle the truth, the raw unfiltered truth.


Stfu hippie dork jfl


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 9, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Stfu hippie dork jfl


Yeah im a hippie on .me for sure bro peace and love to all jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

This is a brutal something pill for sure 

Thst even Chad isn't truly happy in this society 

I question whether any young man truly is today.

Drugs aren't for some people

I learned that when I smoked weed 3 times from 18-21 and had horrible reactions 





"I fucked 3 girls a day"

"I'm unhappy I have nothing that truly matters"


----------



## Jagged0 (May 9, 2020)

Explanation he took drugs or shrooms it’s fucked with his brain and caused him to go crazy from the depression he suffered as a child as of the moment he’s either dead or like his parents mentioned in one of his videos running off to join a cult


----------



## Hades (May 9, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I’m so happy, this brings me great joy. This subhuman rat is finally falling off and returning to his natural state of being genetic trash. I’m so happy he’s feeling pain after all the flexing and bragging he did for years
> 
> I hope worse comes, I hope this isn’t the end of the rollercoaster of pain he goes through. Him getting cancer would be a nice and fitting cherry Ontop for him


*EXACTLY. ALL HE DID FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS IS BRAG ABOUT HOW MUCH BETTER HE WAS THAN US. NOW HE WANTS US TO FEEL BAD FOR HIM? JFL BRO*


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (May 9, 2020)

Hes a retard if he is not enjoying it.

Pussy ass cry baby.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 9, 2020)

Mfw I lost my hair 

Can relate went insane too


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 9, 2020)

Nogger said:


> roid depression and probably did psychedelics.
> not a good combo if you have no experience with drugs
> 
> I recommend low dose shrooms for the first time.
> ...


What the fuck is roid depression PLEASE elaborate. Is it because of fucked hormonal levels? I'm trying to figure it out myself, I have naturally EXTREMELY high test or estrogen (I had gyno at age 13 and BRUTAL cystic acne that has since scarred my face, as well as water retention issues and insane suicidal depression if I watch porn, which is why I don't).


----------



## Cali Yuga (May 9, 2020)

when you fuck up your pct


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 9, 2020)

BaldingCuck Roped.
He's now in the Ganges with Gandy


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 9, 2020)

Norwooding is the root cause of this


----------



## TheEyesChico (May 10, 2020)

I fucked 3 girls in 1 day 

first sentence he said. as If happiness is all about fucking a girl jfl


----------



## highT (May 10, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Stfu hippie dork jfl


imagine telling the guy who wrote the ONLY spot-on post in the entire thread to stfu. lol

Seriously though, hit the nail on the head. Connor Murphy is obviously, and I mean OBVIOUSLY experiencing drug-induced psychosis.


a mega-dose of psychedelics can force anyone into a state of hyper introspection, and Connor probably was hit hard by the realization for the first time that his entire life has been lived chasing short term hedonistic sensation and nothing beyond that. Maybe he realized even darker truths about himself- who knows. But he also seems super incoherent and delusional right now, which is why I think he’s experiencing psychosis and not just depression.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 10, 2020)

highT said:


> imagine telling the guy who wrote the ONLY spot-on post in the entire thread to stfu. lol
> 
> Seriously though, hit the nail on the head. Connor Murphy is obviously, and I mean OBVIOUSLY experiencing drug-induced psychosis.
> 
> ...


Dn rd


----------



## Nrrr15 (May 10, 2020)

Cheesy acting


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 10, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> Cheesy acting


----------



## Eduardo DOV (May 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He should kill himself. Imagine having this life and still being 'unhappy'.
> 
> 
> Anyways all of this shit is fake anyways. Imagine 'wanting' to kill yourself but having to make a youtube vid about it first. It's obvious he can't handle not being relevant anymore in this corona time so he's found some new way to fish for attention.



what if his dick is small ??
so he really said "i fucked 3 girls a day "
ROFL
//

he is complaining about his parents
/////


he truly looks like a child talking lol.


----------



## Darklord (May 10, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what if his dick is small ??
> so he really said "i fucked 3 girls a day "
> ROFL
> //
> ...


Dang...the norwood really got him... probably that's why he took pschydelics and blurted out everything that he had kept inside of him for too long .....rip..he will be remembered as a fallen Chad...🙏


----------



## Eduardo DOV (May 10, 2020)

Darklord said:


> Dang...the norwood really got him... probably that's why he took pschydelics and blurted out everything that he had kept inside of him for too long .....rip..he will be remembered as a fallen Chad...🙏


he is alive kkkkk


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (May 11, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I’m so happy, this brings me great joy. This subhuman rat is finally falling off and returning to his natural state of being genetic trash. I’m so happy he’s feeling pain after all the flexing and bragging he did for years
> 
> I hope worse comes, I hope this isn’t the end of the rollercoaster of pain he goes through. Him getting cancer would be a nice and fitting cherry Ontop for him


dude come on motherfucker dont wish that shit on anyone...

I want him to shoot himself but i wouldnt wish illness on anybody...


----------



## godlikesz (May 11, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> This is a brutal something pill for sure
> 
> Thst even Chad isn't truly happy in this society
> 
> ...


its an act , u will find out soon


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (May 11, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> I am pretty sure Connor will rope, even etika did a video of him crying and breaking down before he committed suicide. This mental illness is not a simple thing about looks and dopmaine


I absolutely hate this guy and how easy he has it. Goes to show if you look a certain way all females are the same.. The cunts a walking blackpill. Can't even imagine what it would be like to have girls actually smile at your presence rather than scowl or laugh


----------

